# Devils Lake Fishing Report 3/10



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Warm temps this past week helped reduce the impact of last weeks heavy snows 
and have improved mobility on the lake. As for fishing, anglers are reporting 
fairly good walleye fishing. The better areas for walleyes include the bridges 
and railroad bed in Mission Bay, the Cactus/Rocky Point area, Stromme Addition, 
Doc Hagens, the north end of Six Mile, and the rocky points in the Flats. 
Sonars and chubby darters, or buckshots, raps, or nils tipped with minnows or 
minnow heads are all working at times. The better fishing times for walleyes 
continues to be the early morning and evening periods. Pike fishing continues 
to be good in the Churches Ferry, Maza, and north end of Six Mile Bay areas. 
Smelt or herring fished with tip-ups continues to work the best. Perch fishing 
overall remains slow, but a few fish are being caught at the north end of Six 
Mile Bay, the mouth of Creel Bay, Country Club area, and the Towers area. 
Hali?s, raps, genz worms, and frostees tipped with minnows, minnow heads, or 
wax worms all work at times. A few crappie are being caught in the north end 
of Six Mile Bay. A plain hook with a minnow on a slip bobber rig has been 
working the best. Good Luck and Good Fishing!!!


----------

